# A real situation of love and reality. What to do?



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 21, 2019)

Joe is 92. He lives in a "home", for the last 5 years. He disabled, and in a wheelchair. His wife Rose is 88. She lives in the couple's residence. She is fragile, is unable to care for Joe. Unfortunately, Rose's condition is getting worse. She may also have to move into an assisted living facility. Joe does love Rose, and Rose does love Joe. But they haven't lived together in 5 years.  Joe is irasible and forgetful. Rose is always meddling in on Joe's medical treatment plan. Should Pose share a room in the home  with Joe, or have her own room?
(BTW This is a true situation.)


----------



## toffee (Mar 21, 2019)

they should be in the same facility care -but not the same room ' every day is different at that age with memory loss - but there will  be days where he wants to see her 
same has she ; why seperate the couple of what time they both have ' iam quite sure rose is just anxious about his meds than anything else ' but care nurses take it all in hand !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2019)

I think you mentioned Joe's situation in a past thread, sounds like it's a personal decision for the two of them to make, I would want to share a room with my husband if it was big enough for two.  If they want to be together, perfect to share, if they'd rather not be around each other all day and night, and can afford a second room, then they should go for it.


----------



## jujube (Mar 21, 2019)

I think they'd be a lot better off in separate rooms in the same facility.  It sounds like they have gotten used to living apart and it would be pretty hard for them to be together 24/7 at this point.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 21, 2019)

Separate rooms.  Being together 24/7, ugh, way to hard.


----------

